# Animation



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Your Top 50 favorite animations of all time (not in order)

1. Spirited Away
2. Hercules
3. finding Nemo
4. Lilo and Stitch
5. Pokemon
6. Darkside Blues
7. Fantasia
8. Fantasia 2000
9. Castle in the Sky
10. Kiki's Delevery Service
11. Sailor Moon
12. Bio Hunter
13. Vampire Hunter D
14. Vampire Hunter D: Blood Lust
15. Escaflowne
16. Ed, Edd and Eddie
17. Dextors Labtory
18. Grim and Evil
19. 101 Dalmations
20. Cinderila
21. Sleeping Beauty
22. Beauty and the Beast
23. The Rescuers
24. Digimon
25. Card Captor Sakura
26. Happy Tree Friends
27. Generator Gawl
28. Tenchi
29. Dual!
30. Ranma 1/2
31. Petshop of Horrors
32. Darkstalkers
33. Vampire Princess Miyu
34. Fake!
35. The Lion King
36. The Jungle Book
37. Notradam (sp?)
38. Stitch the movie
39. Rugrats
40. Petes Dragon
41. The Last Unicorn
42. Charle Brown
43. Peter Pan
44. Alladin
45. The Little Mermaid
46. Shrek
47. Shrek two
48. Toy Story
49. Mulan
50. The Lion King 2: Simba's Pride

And probably hundreds of more but these are only 50


----------

